# Francis Francis X1 leaking from group head



## thohei (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, Thanks to this group, I succeeded in changing the inner gasket of my FFX1. Wrongly I though it would then also stop leaking. But, no. Whenever I have brewed a cup the machine keeps spilling water. Is that something I can fix myself?

Thankful for all tips and help.

Thomas


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Depends where it's leaking from. Can you upload a picture or video?


----------



## thohei (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, it is hard for me to determine. It sort of seek out of the perforated disk in the group head. Here is a picture of how it looks.


----------



## thohei (Jun 30, 2013)

No body having the same problem? What happens if I unscrew the + screw in the middle there? Will there be an other kasket to change inside?

Thomas


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That screw removes the shower screen and reveals the dispersion block where the water comes from. Perfectly safe to remove the screw and give it a clean.


----------



## thohei (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement. It was easy and it needed a good clear. However the machine is still dripping I don't suppose there is more you can do yourself?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Do these machines have a solenoid valve? If so, it sounds like it needs a clean.


----------



## TheCoffeeManSouthwest (Jul 25, 2013)

painty said:


> Do these machines have a solenoid valve? If so, it sounds like it needs a clean.


The x1 has a spring mounted brew valve rubber which is situated up in the head similar to the older version of the Gaggia Classic, if it's leaking it's either due to scale on the rubber or the rubber is worn & not sealing correctly.

On the picture it's shown as a small red item just above the spring.


----------

